# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  تبدیل نیم فاصله به نیم فاصله (درخواست کد)

## justplan

سلام
یه مشکلی درنوشتار صفحاتم ایجاد شده 
مشکل اینه که نیم فاصله های که در صفحه دارم در مرورگر موزیلا حذف می شوند   یعنی بدون فاصله می آیند و به هم چسبیده ولی در مرورگر های اینترنت  اکسپلور  و اپرا اینطور نیست و سالم است متن ها از نرم افزار ورد انتقال  داده شده اند در آن جا هم نیز نیم فاصله ها رعایت شده است.
به طور مثال “می‌شود” در موزیلا "میشود" نشان داده می شود و همین صفحه در   اینترنت اکسپلور و اپرا به این شکل نشادن داده می شود “می‌شود” .
خوب حالا برای این که این مشکلو در مرورگر موزیلا درست کنم باید چه کار بکنم اگه یه دستور کلی باشه خیلی عالی میشه!!.

اگر میحواهید ببینید با اینترنت اکسپلور یا کروم یا اپرا این متن را ببینید بعد بیاید با موزیلا ببینید {{*بسم‏الله‏الرحمن‏الرحيم}} 

مباحث کامل انجام شده در این صفحه که قرار شد در این جا درخواست کد بدم
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...D8%B4%D9%87%29!!!

*

----------


## omid_p30

سلام
مشکل شما اینه که از کاراکتر غیر صحیح نیم فاصله استفاده کردید. شما باید این کاراکترها را اصلاح کنید و با کاراکتر صحیح نیم فاصله جایگزین کنید. 
کد هگزا دسیمال کاراکتر صحیح نیم فاصله 200c است. برای اصلاح کاراکتر غیر صحیح می‌تونی از نرم‌افزار ویراستیار استفاده کنی که خطایاب املایی فارسی داره و این کار رو انجام میده. یه نسخه آنلاین هم داره به نام ویراست‌لایو که از اونم می‌تونی استفاده کنی.

----------


## justplan

این خیلی برنامه ی عالی هست اما این مشکل یه مرحله قبل را حل می کند
مشکل اینجاست که الان نزدیک چند هزار صفحه با این متون خراب طراحی و بارگذاری شده
من دنبال کدی می گردم که با گذاشتن اون تو فایل استایلم یا اضافه کردن جاوا اسکریپتی به سایتم این کارو به صورت خودکار انجام بده

----------


## afshin9032

> این خیلی برنامه ی عالی هست اما این مشکل یه مرحله قبل را حل می کند
> مشکل اینجاست که الان نزدیک چند هزار صفحه با این متون خراب طراحی و بارگذاری شده
> من دنبال کدی می گردم که با گذاشتن اون تو فایل استایلم یا اضافه کردن جاوا اسکریپتی به سایتم این کارو به صورت خودکار انجام بده


دیگه باید این کد رو خودت بنویسی ، چون عملیات خاصی رو انجام میده و کار عمومی نیست که بقیه پیاده سازی کرده باشند .
شاید هم باشه ، اما باید search کنی  :لبخند:

----------


## justplan

> دیگه باید این کد رو خودت بنویسی ، چون عملیات خاصی رو انجام میده و کار عمومی نیست که بقیه پیاده سازی کرده باشند .
> شاید هم باشه ، اما باید search کنی


 درسته (ولی اگر خودم بلد بودم نیازی به گذاشتن این موضوع در این جا نبود)
درخواست من از متخصصینی که در این زمینه فعالیت دارند می باشد(واین کد هم عمومی هست من خیلی از سایت ها را دیدم که این کار رو سایتشون انجام دادند)

----------


## omid_p30

سلام
من کدی که می‌خاستی رو نوشتم. و در یک پست نسبتاْ مفصل پاسخ شما را دادم اما ظاهراْ پست من تایید نشده! نمی‌دونم چرا؟ :متفکر: 
من تازه با این انچمن آشنا شدم و کار می‌کنم تو اینجا هر پستی تا توسط مدیر تایید نشه قابل مشاهده نیست؟

----------


## justplan

سلام دوست عزیز
نه شما می توانید پست ها را آزادانه ارسال کنید
در هر صورت اگر می توانید لطفی بکنید آن را همین جا ارسال کنید یا به ایمیل بنده حداقل ارسال کنیدممنون میشوم
justplan@hotmail.com

----------


## omid_p30

اون دفعه توضیحات مبسوطی دادم که دیگه حوصله‌ام نمی‌گیره.
یه پلاگین جی کوری نوشتم که این کار رو انجام میده. ضمیمه کردم می‌تونی دانلود کنی و استفاده کنی.
شیوه استفاده:

$(document).refineHalfSpace()


اما توی فایرفاکس احتمالاْ استفاده از این پلاگین جواب نده. دلیلش هم اینه که شما از کاراکتر غیر استاندارد نیم فاصله استفاده کردی که این کاراکتر رو فایرفاکس خودش حذف می‌کنه. روش درست اینه که شما متن اصلی را بر روی سرور اصلاح کنی. منظور از استاندارد، استانداردیه که موسسه استاندارد و تحقیقات صنعتی ایران وضع کرده 
استاندارد ۶۲۱۹

----------


## justplan

> اون دفعه توضیحات مبسوطی دادم که دیگه حوصله‌ام نمی‌گیره.
> یه پلاگین جی کوری نوشتم که این کار رو انجام میده. ضمیمه کردم می‌تونی دانلود کنی و استفاده کنی.
> شیوه استفاده:
> 
> $(document).refineHalifSpace()
> 
> 
> اما توی فایرفاکس احتمالاْ استفاده از این پلاگین جواب نده. دلیلش هم اینه که شما از کاراکتر غیر استاندارد نیم فاصله استفاده کردی که این کاراکتر رو فایرفاکس خودش حذف می‌کنه. روش درست اینه که شما متن اصلی را بر روی سرور اصلاح کنی. منظور از استاندارد، استانداردیه که موسسه استاندارد و تحقیقات صنعتی ایران وضع کرده 
> استاندارد ۶۲۱۹


 سلام و تشکر
دقیقا مشکل منم فقط تو موزیلا هست وگرنه بقیه مرورگرها که بدون این کد درست نشون می دهند
من یه کد برای موزیلا می خوام

----------


## omid_p30

> سلام و تشکر
> دقیقا مشکل منم فقط تو موزیلا هست وگرنه بقیه مرورگرها که بدون این کد درست نشون می دهند
> من یه کد برای موزیلا می خوام


خوب تازه رسیدیم سر اصل مطلب. باید یه سری توضیحاتی بدم که جریان رو متوجه بشی. ببین اون جور که من تحقیق کردم کلاْ شش تا کاراکتر هست که جای کاراکتر استاندارد نیم فاصله توسط تایپیست‌ها توی ورد استفاده میشه.

Zero width spaceNot signInformation separator oneZero width joinerLeft-to-right markRight-to-left mark
البته ممکنه که بعضی کاربرا از کاراکترهای غیر استاندارد دیگه هم استفاده کنن. حالا از بین کاراکتر‌های که در بالا گفتم شماره یک که Zero width space باشه کلاْ یه کاراکتر کنترلیه و نباید استفاده بشه. احتمال خیلی زیاد این کاراکتر توی متون شما به جای نیم فاصله استفاده شده.
*این کاراکتر رو خیلی از واژه‌پرداز‌ها نیز نشون نمیدن و حذف می‌کنن.* من توی notepad و notepad++ تست کردم این دوتا واژه‌پرداز این دو تا کاراکتر رو حذف می‌کنن. برای امتحان هم شما ورد رو باز کن توی ورد کلمه «میشد» رو تایپ کن cursor رو بین «ی» و «ش» قرار بده و از منوی insert->symbol->more symbol کاراکتر با کد 200B رو پیدا کن و درج کن(200B کاراکتر کد Zero width space ). توی ورد به صورت نیم فاصله نشون میده. اما حالا این کلمه رو کپی کن و توی notepad پیست کن. می‌بینی که این کاراکتر رو حذف می‌کنه.
مرورگر فایرفاکس هم مثل notepad این کاراکتر رو خودش حذف میکنه و وقتی کاراکتر حذف شده دیگه نمیشه پیداش کرد و تغییرش داد. 

مشکل شما از تایپیست‌ها بوده که از کاراکتر غیر استاندارد نیم فاصله استفاده کردن.
همانطور که گفتم اگر میخای توی فایرفاکس هم درست نمایش داده بشه هیچ راهی نداری جز اینکه باید تمام متن‌ها اصلاح بشه. برای این کار هم می‌تونی از نرم‌افزار ویراستیار استفاده کنی که این کار رو خودکار انجام میده.
امیدوار که جوابت رو گرفته باشی.

----------


## justplan

خیلی ممنون
توضیح خیلی جامع و کاملی بود
حق با شماست و متن هایی که من دارم از کارکتر غیر صحیح استفاده شده

من هم می خواستم ببینم میشه کاری در برنامه نویسی براش کرد که کلشو تغییر بده یا نه (یعنی ریپلیس متن در برنامه نویسی وجود داره که با اضافه کردن آن به فایل css یا java بتونه تمام صفحات متن سایتمو درست نشون بده یا نه)
که شما فرمودید نمیشه ولی من اینو دیدم تو یکی از سایت ها همین که متنمو مثلا در فرم ارتباط با مای سایتش اضافه می کردم و نظر می دادم و ثبت می شد در سایت با مرورگر موزیلا نیم فاصله صحیح نشان داده می شد

----------


## omid_p30

یه راه هست. اونم اینه که سمت سرور این کار رو انجام بدی. حالا من نمی‌دونم از PHP استفاده می‌کنی یا زبان دیگه. اما می‌تونی با زبان برنامه‌نویسی سمت سرور این کار رو انجام بدی.

----------


## justplan

سلام
لطفا بگید چه طوری میشه این کارو کرد

من از html استفاده می کنم و برخی صفحات هم php

----------


## justplan

خوب پس چی شد/؟!/؟!؟؟؟؟؟!!!

----------


## mhjbarnamenevis

> سلام
> مشکل شما اینه که از کاراکتر غیر صحیح نیم فاصله استفاده کردید. شما باید این کاراکترها را اصلاح کنید و با کاراکتر صحیح نیم فاصله جایگزین کنید. 
> کد هگزا دسیمال کاراکتر صحیح نیم فاصله 200c است. برای اصلاح کاراکتر غیر صحیح می‌تونی از نرم‌افزار ویراستیار استفاده کنی که خطایاب املایی فارسی داره و این کار رو انجام میده. یه نسخه آنلاین هم داره به نام ویراست‌لایو که از اونم می‌تونی استفاده کنی.


سلام
خدا خیرت بدهد.
الان دو ساعت است دارم سایت های مختلف را می گردم و مدام فکر می کردم 200b است...
 :تشویق:  
 :تشویق:  
 :تشویق:  
 :تشویق:

----------

